

Renminbi set to replace US dollar for trade in Asia Pacific - cwan
http://www.risk.net/asia-risk/news/1566563/renminbi-set-replace-us-dollar-trade-asia-pacific

======
baguasquirrel
So when are they going to unpeg the yuan from the dollar again?

~~~
theli0nheart
Yeah as a result of the peg this effectively has no effect on the strength of
the dollar.

